# Albino oscar turning black !!!!



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I have an albino oscar (about 5-6 inch in lenght) and his fins are all black.
His body coloration is getting darker as he grows. I'm feeding him pellets, shrimps, tilapia, krill, bloodworms...

Is that normal ??
Has anyone ever seen this happen ?

Here are a few crappy pictures..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe one of its grandparents wasn't an albino and it is starting to express those genes. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen this happin before in specimens about that size but i am not sure why. NegativeSpin seems to have a good idea though i must say. In the other fish i have seen this happen to it didnt affect their lifespan or health so im sure he will be fine.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah.. he's in perfect shape and growing quite fast !
I just don't understand why his coloration is changing like that.... maybe genes ..!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks nice maybe you stumbled on a new color gene


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

completely normal. albinos in particular can dramatically change color over its lifetime. most oscars of the red, and tiger and common strain have subtle changes from juvenille to adulthood, but since the albino is so fair in color changes like this are noticeable. 
its normal. unfortunately many dislike this since it ends up looking like a dirty albino, but to each his own.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you for the info !!
It does look kinda dirty... hahaha. At least he has an amazing personnality !


----------



## mhal613 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mine also just started getting darker. I was a bit concerned but I cannot find any health issues relating to this so far.


----------

